# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Stirella Simac SX 7420 Προβλημα με Θερμοασφαλεια!

## Digger

Καλησπέρα σε ολους! :Cool: Όμορφο σαιτ με πλούσιο υλικό!
 :Thumbup:  


Ας μπω κατευθείαν στο ψητό!
Θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας για μια βλάβη που μου παρουσιάζει το συγκεκριμένο σίδερο!
Μου εχει κάψει 2 φορες την θερμοασφαλεια :Sad: (αυτή που ειναι βιδωμένη στο κάτω μέρος του μποιλερ και μοιάζει με αντίσταση).
Να τονίσω επίσης το σιδερο δεν εμεινε χωρις νερο στο μποιλερ του!!
Που κατα την γνώμη σας να κοιτάξω ποιο εκτενέστερα!
Υποψιάζομαι τους θερμοστάτες επαφής..........μπορεί αν ειναι κάποιος απο τους 2 χαλασμένος να μου κάψει την θερμοασφαλεια?
Η αν δεν κάνει ίσος καλη επαφή?

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Digger

τι έγινε ορε παιδιά....όλοι για διακοπές πήγατε?
Κανείς δεν ειναι στο φορουμ? :Biggrin:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> μπορεί αν ειναι κάποιος απο τους 2 χαλασμένος να μου κάψει την θερμοασφαλεια?


Ναι μπορεί . αν υπερβεί το όριο θερμοκρασίας που αναφέρει η συγκεκριμένη ασφάλεια . από εκεί και πέρα ψάχνεις το γιατί ... υπερβαίνει το όριο θερμοκρασίας .
Η θερμοασφάλεια που άλλαξες είναι η ίδια ? γιατί όλες λειτουργούν με διαφορετικές θερμοκρασίες .. πάρε μια γεύση εδώ
http://www.cortel.gr/index.php?cPath=229_374
επίσης και ο τρόπος που θα την τοποθετήσεις παίζει κάποιον ρόλο. πρέπει να τοποθετηθεί ακριβώς στο ίδιο σημείο με την προηγούμενη θερμοασφάλεια.

----------


## Digger

> επίσης και ο τρόπος που θα την τοποθετήσεις παίζει κάποιον ρόλο. πρέπει να τοποθετηθεί ακριβώς στο ίδιο σημείο με την προηγούμενη θερμοασφάλεια.


 :Confused1:  :Think:  Και της δυο φόρες λες να την εβαλα αντίθετα?
Ξέρεις ποια είναι η ορθή φορα?
Παρεμπίπτοντος η πρώτη μου κάηκε μετα απο 20 μερες και η αλλη μετα απο κανα 2 ωρο!
Για την θερμοκρασια την πηγα την παλιά σε μαγαζί με ανταλλακτικά και υποτίθεται μου έδωσε την ιδια :Unsure: !
Πως μετράω τους θερμοστάτες επαφής για να δω αν ειναι εντάξει?

----------


## vasilimertzani

αυτη ειναι προστασια σε περιπτωση που δεν κλεισει απο θερμοστατη και σηκωσει θερμοκρασια?απο ισχυ τι αντεχουν?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> αυτη ειναι προστασια σε περιπτωση που δεν κλεισει απο θερμοστατη και σηκωσει θερμοκρασια?απο ισχυ τι αντεχουν?


Λογικά ναι , έτσι είναι .  λαμβάνονται πολλά μέτρα σε αυτήν την περίπτωση για μπόιλερ και νομίζω δεν είναι το μοναδικό , θα πρέπει να έχει και βαλβίδα εκτονωτική .
από ισχύ , παρόμοια βάζουν και στα ηλεκτρικά σίδερα τα απλά , και σε τοστιέρες ... αρκετή ισχύ δηλαδή

----------

